# Birmingham Dixie Reptile show



## Amphinityfrogs (Jan 30, 2013)

I will be selling items at the Dixie Reptile show in Birmingham Al on April 20th. Frogs I will have for sale are turquoise auratus, and ventrimaculatus. I will also have substrate, feeder insects, plants, driftwood, Repashy products, and fruit fly kits


----------



## jrudd013 (Jul 8, 2013)

I live in auburn al. The bham show is the closest to me. Are you there often? Do you live in al i would be interested in seeing some of your products for sale.


----------

